# Anyone remember 'The Glue Toob' Youtube channel?



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Several years ago somebody tried starting a Youtube channel about model building called 'The Glue Toob' (if I recall the name correctly). There were a few nicely produced videos covering some local models shows and related topics. I guess the idea never took off and the videos went away. I would really like to find out who it was who was behind this and see the videos again- I would appreciate it of anyone has any info!

Mark


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I wish I had seen that channel.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I remember a PBS show about modelers.
It was hosted by a big fat guy with man boobs, and other people that made modelers look like weirdo losers. Lasted a season.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

terryr said:


> I remember a PBS show about modelers.
> It was hosted by a big fat guy with man boobs, and other people that made modelers look like weirdo losers. Lasted a season.


Adventures In Scale Modeling was the show. I found part of one episode on youtube:

https://youtu.be/q1JVts9hXqI

After going back and doing a search for "Adventures In Scale Modeling" on youtube it appears that many of the episodes are there.


----------

